# اخــتــبــار pmp



## Dr.S (6 أبريل 2010)

بفضل الله استطعت اجتياز اختبار pmp العالمي 

لم يكن بالاختبار الصعب ولم يكن بالاختبار السهل وكان معي سندي وزميلي المهندس نايف هو من ساعدني في اجتياز هذا الاختبار حيث حضرنا له سويا واستطعنا بحمد الله ان نجتازه 

وكانت للدورة التي حضرتها الاثر الكبير في ذلك 

وقد اعطي لنا بعض المراجع والملخصات التي ساعدتنا على الاجتياز ومن ضمنها التي موجودة في المرفقات والتي قسمتها الى اكثر من قسم ووضعت اليوم القسم الاول منها 

ارجو لكم الفائدة من خلال الاطلاع عليه حيث انه الخطوة الاولى للتحضير الى الاختبار ​


----------



## mustafasas (6 أبريل 2010)

الف مبروك عقبال باقي الشهادات


----------



## ahmed_2006 (6 أبريل 2010)

ألف مبروك ، ونستاذنك تحكيلنا عن تجربتك وعن الامتحان


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (6 أبريل 2010)

ألف مليون مبروك وأقول لزملائي عقبالكم وعقبالي


----------



## ahmedafatah (6 أبريل 2010)

ألف مبروووك لك وللأخ نايف
أرجو معرفة ما هي مدة الدراسة من وقت بدء الدورة وحتى دخول الاختبار وماهي المراجع التي ذاكرت منها


----------



## ahmedafatah (6 أبريل 2010)

على فكرة انا أيضا أخذت الدورة مع ساك بالرياض مع مدرب ممتاز أسمه مهندس/نديم مليباري


----------



## م فيصل الماجد (7 أبريل 2010)

الف مبروك دكتور 

صحيح انا سبق اخذت الشهادة واخذت الدورة مع ساك للتدريب او بالاصح اللي اعرف اسمهم هو صناعة الحياة للتدريب 

وننتظر منك باقي الملف 

واللي يرغب في التعرف على صناعة الحياة ممكن يزور موقعهم 
www.sactr.net/pmp

انا اللي عرفته عنهم انهم افضل مركز يقدم PMP في الشرق الاوسط والخليج بالذات لان لما اخذت الدورة معهم كان معانا ناس من خارج المملكة جاؤو خصيصا لهم

انا اشكر لك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## مهندس مجتهد جداً (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا 
ياريت باقي الاجزاء عشان حبتدي تحضير للامتحان بعد 20 يوم ان شاء الله


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (8 أبريل 2010)

ألف مبروك مرة ثانيه 
بصراحه أنا كنت بفكر في الموضوع من فترة وكنت حاسس أنه صعب قبل ما أشترك في هذا المندى الرائع ولكن بصراحه دلوقتي وبعد ما شفت الناس في ملتقانا الجميل اللي بتشجع على التقدم وكل يوم نسمع ونبارك لأحد الزملاء 
اتشجعت وبالفعل بدأت أذاكر وأجمع المواد العلميه ادعوا لي 
عاوزين الزميل الفاضل Dr.s يفيدنا بتجربته وندعوا له باستمرار النجاح 

ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## محمد عصمت عقل (11 أبريل 2010)

الف مبروك
الاخ الزميل ممكن يقولنا ايه المطلوب واحدة واحدة وايه اللى ممكن نشتريه وايه الكتب المطلوبة وما الى ذلك
ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## Dr.S (12 أبريل 2010)

أولا ً أشكر الأخوان على الردود الطيبه


وبخصوص المراجع المطلوبه مثل PMPOK وكذلك ريتا

وبخصوص وقت الدورة ومدتها


إضغط هنا​


----------



## Dr.S (18 أبريل 2010)

أخواني الاعزاء




لقد تواصلت مع مركز التدريب




وتوجد لديهم دورة الاسبوع القادم
​


----------



## a.assal (18 أبريل 2010)

اخى الكريم
مبارك عليك ويا ريت توضح طريقة الاعداد للامتحان وهل دخلت الامتحان ورقى ولا على الكمبيوتر؟

ومنتظرين باقى المرفقات


----------



## eng_rehab (18 أبريل 2010)

مبرووووووك

وفقك الله 

ماذا عن اسعار الدوره؟؟؟؟
وهل متاحه للجنسين ولا للرجال فقط؟؟؟


----------



## الغفيلي (22 أبريل 2010)

مبرووووووووووووووك وعقبالي أن شاء الله
وننتظر باااااااااقي المرفقات


----------



## المهندس وائل زيادة (23 أبريل 2010)

مبروك وعقبال الجميع امين


----------



## الغفيلي (23 أبريل 2010)

كاتب الموضوع = فيصل الماجد 
مسوقين معروفين لمعهد سالك
هذا المعهد من يقيم بنصف نجمه


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

سعر الدورة في مركز ساك 5000 ريال
 وحقيقة هنالك مراكز معتمدة بالرياض اقل من هذا المبلغ بكثير
وانصح كل من ارد الحصول على امتحان pmp هو الاعتماد على الله ثم مراجعة كتب pmp وكتاب ريتا وباقي الكتب المساعده ونماذج الامتحان. فاعتقد دورة مدتها 7 ايام فقط 5000 ريال سوف تستوعب المادة بالطبع لا.


----------



## العبقرية (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*كلام مظبوط*



محمد براك العتيبي قال:


> سعر الدورة في مركز ساك 5000 ريال
> وحقيقة هنالك مراكز معتمدة بالرياض اقل من هذا المبلغ بكثير
> وانصح كل من ارد الحصول على امتحان pmp هو الاعتماد على الله ثم مراجعة كتب pmp وكتاب ريتا وباقي الكتب المساعده ونماذج الامتحان. فاعتقد دورة مدتها 7 ايام فقط 5000 ريال سوف تستوعب المادة بالطبع لا.


:20:


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (2 أكتوبر 2011)

^^
إضافة إلى أن هذا الرجل السويسري الجنسية الأمريكي الإقامة لديه مجموعة من المحاضرات الصوتية لشرح الـ PMP بـ 99 دولار ، و " يقول " أنها معتمدة من الـ PMI كـ 35 ساعة تدريبية
اسمه كورنيليوس فيشنر
http://www.project-management-prepcast.com/index.php/product
أرجو التأكد بمراسلته أو مراسلة الـ PMI 
99 دولار مبلغ زهيد نسبة لقيمة الدورات المحلية إضافة إلى أنني سمعت لبعض محاضرات الرجل للإصدار الثالث و كانت جيدة و الحلو فيها أنك تضعها في الجوال و تستمع إليها خلال تنقلاتك من و إلى موقع العمل أو خلال سفرك ( أو حتى هجولتك في الشوارع  )
و هنا موقع آخر لفس الشخص و هو لبودكاستات عن إدارة المشاريع بشكل عام و هي مفيدة و رائعة
http://www.project-management-podcast.com/
أغلب البودكاستات مجانية
و بمناسبة البودكاستات ( ملفات صوتية ) ، خذوا عندكم هذا المهندس البرازيلي 
http://www.ricardo-vargas.com/
محاضراته مفيدة و هي عن إدارة المشاريع بشكل عام
على فكرة ، هذه المحاضرات العامة عن إدارة المشاريع مفيدة لحاملي شهادة PMP ، حيث أنهم مطالبون بتجميع مجموع 60 ساعة تدريبية 60pdu ، 
30 منها يمكنكم تحقيقها عن طريق الاستماع لمحاضرات صوتية ، و كمثال محاضرات ريكاردو فارقوس و كورنيليوس فشنر !
أنا شخصيا قبل عدة أشهر ، استمعت لمجموعة من محاضرات ريكاردو فارقوس بما يعادل 11 ساعة و نصف ، و قد أضفتها في موقع الـ PMI كـ PDU's لي و قبلوها !

وفقكم الله


----------



## *الظفيري* (2 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (2 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مليون مبروك وأقول لزملائي عقبالكم وعقبالي


----------



## ايهاب اللبان (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مواضيع مفيدة وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------

